
New study discovers your brain actually works in up to 11 dimensions - unusximmortalis
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-study-discovers-your-brain-actually-works-in-up-to-11-dimensions
======
Phithagoras
Paper here
[http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fncom.2017.00...](http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fncom.2017.00048/full)

alternate title: brain topology requires 11 dimensions to be mapped properly

